# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  hollywood.am

## DVG

Բարև, բացում եմ նոր թեմա հոլիվուդյան դերասան/ուհի/ների մասին. նրանց կյանքը, գործունեությունը, ֆիլմագրությունը...Տվյալ դերասանի մասին հոդվածից հետո կներկայացնեք ձեր մեկնաբանութունները, հետաքրքիր պատմությունները տվյալ դերասանի/ուհու/ մասին:

*ՋՈԴԻ ՖՈՍԹԵՐ*Ալիսիա Քրիստիան Ֆոսթերը, ավելի հայտնի ինչպես Ջոդի Ֆոսթեր, ծնվել է 1962թ. նոյեմբերի 19-ին Լոս Անջելեսում: 1980թ. գերազանց ավարտել է Լոս Անգելեսի "Lycee Francais" թոլեջը, իսկ 1985թ-ին՝ Yale համալսարանը՝ անգլիական գրականության բաժինը: Կիմոյում Ջոդին սկսեց նկարահանվել 2 տարեկանից, իսկ իր առաջին "երևացող" դերը դա մի "փողոցային աղջկա" դեր էր, որը նա խաղաց  Մարտին Սկորսեզեի "Taxi driver"(Таксист) ֆիլմում/1976թ./: Չնայած նրան, որ Ջոդին երբեք չի սովորել հատուկ դերասանական արվեստ, նա դարձավ առաջին դերասանուհին, ստանալով 2 Օսկար՝ չբոլորած 30 տարին . մեկը "The Accused" (Подсудимый) ֆիլմի համար /1988թ./, մյուսը "Молчание ягнят" ֆիլմի համար /1991թ./: Ջոդի Ֆոսթերն հայտնի է նաև որպես պրոդյուսեր և ռեժիսյոր:
Նրա հայտնի ֆիլմերն են.
 Алиса здесь больше не живёт (1975)
Багси Мэлоун (1976)
Багси Мэлоун (Карусель) (1979)
Молчание ягнят (1991)
Тени и туман (1992)
Мэверик (1994)
Анна и Король (1999)
Контакт (1999)
Комната страха (2002)
Таксист (2002)
Иллюзия полета (2005) 
Не пойман - не вор (2006)

Ես անձամբ շատ եմ սիրում նրա Иллюзия полета ֆիլմը, թեկուզ նրա բոլոր ֆիլմերն էլ լավն են: Իսկ դու՞ք:

----------

